# Corneal Abrasion vs. Foreign Body Removal



## halebill (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, I just need some backup on this one. I am having a disagreement with an urgent care physician who believes he can bill a _Foreign Body Removal_ (65222) for a patient who presented thinking he had something stuck in his eye, but no foreign body was found or removed. The patient had a corneal abrasion. Perhaps, since the examination took just as much effort and the same supplies as a foreign body removal, he can bill it? It sounds like an office visit to me. One argument I heard was that an Opthamologist had advised that he does the same thing. Am I misguided here? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cynthia Perez Jackson (Nov 17, 2007)

If no foreign body was found or removed then you can NOT code for a FB Removal 65222


----------



## halebill (Nov 19, 2007)

My thoughts exactly! Thank you.


----------



## aguelfi (Nov 19, 2007)

Not only can he NOT bill for the foreign body removal, since one wasn't performed, but since the patient presented with the complaint that they had something in their eye, an exam would not have been billable had he removed something.  This would be considered incidental.


----------

